# Nipping / Biting



## Amy Garcia (11 mo ago)

My cockapoo puppy is 11 weeks old and has been home with us for over two weeks now. She has developed and awful habit for biting and deep growling and everything I have tried to stop it has soon failed I understand that all puppies nip but this is excessive and I’m wondering if it is something I should be worried about


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Biting is normal puppy behaviour as is growling in play - lots of owners also feel it is excessive at this type of age. Divert onto toys lots and make sure pup is getting enough sleep as tired pups are bitey pups and they need tons of sleep at this age.


----------

